# Ted Heath



## lilguy43uk (Apr 17, 2007)

Ted Heath, Father of the House and revered politician.......


http://www.fleetwood-trawlers.info/betrayal.html


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Personally I never thought much of "Grocer" Heath and this story does little to improve my view of him.(MAD) 

I would say in his defence that he comes from a succession of liars that goes backwards in time as well as forwards. Tony Blair can not be blamed for starting this trend - he was just the latest (but one) and damned good at it.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## GEORDIE LAD (Sep 6, 2005)

benjidog said:


> Personally I never thought much of "Grocer" Heath and this story does little to improve my view of him.(MAD)
> 
> I would say in his defence that he comes from a succession of liars that goes backwards in time as well as forwards. Tony Blair can not be blamed for starting this trend - he was just the latest (but one) and damned good at it.
> 
> ...


Golly Brian,do you hold any strong opinions ? Doug


----------

